# Armar Karaoke ** ayuda con Microfono **



## Biggusx (Ago 13, 2012)

Buenas tardes a todos.

Estoy intentando en mis ratos libres hacer un "karaoke Station" o sea un aparato todo en uno para hacer gorgoritos.

Tengo varios materiales con los que estoy armandolo y que ya tenia de antemano:

Una vieja aLaptop Celeron que funciona perfecto con software para karaoke y con los archivos CD+G.

Una fuente de poder para auto de 600 W que ya no uso asi como 2 bocinas decentes Sony que traia en mi carro hace tiempo. Trae entradas RCA de input y tambien entradas para "line-in" , 4 : dos izquierdas y 2 derechas.

a este momento ya tengo montado el "amplificador" (La fuente alimentada con un eliminador de 3 Amps. a 12 V. y las bocinas). Si le meto la salida de audio de la laptop usando un cable en un extremo con un plug stereo de 3.5 mm. y del otro con 2 salidas RCA macho suena perfectamente.

el problema que tengo es que la entrada de microfono no suena para nada, ya la revise y parece que esta quemada. Le puse una tarjeta de audio USB y si se oye el microfono pero se oye demasiado bajo.

Mi pregunta hacia Uds. es si me pudieran orientar acerca de como puedo meter el microfono directo a la fuente usando las otras entradas que tiene la fuente de line-in (si le conecto un cable de un lado con un plug 3.5mm y del otro con los cables pelados se escucha bien (es como para meterle otro sistema de audio (de la salida del equipo 1 a la fuente).

He visto en internet acerca de circuitos para preamplificar un microfono pero no encuentro nada que entienda bien (tengo conocimientos de electronica pero muy basicos) y he encontrado otros perfectamente explicados pero son mas bien demasiado para lo que necesito.

Me gustaria mucho de ser posible algun circuito que tuviera control de volumen del microfono.

Si pudieran apoyar con algun diagrama se los agradeceria mucho.

Saludos !

Biggusx


----------



## bydiego (Ago 13, 2012)

Ola.. Biggusx:

A lo que te pude entender es que quieres amplificar el sonido del microfono que tiene tu tarjeta usb..
para que funcione un microfono nesesita un pre-amplificador que es capaz de exitar al amplificador para que asi pueda funcionar.. bueno.. lo que tienes q saber es si tu microfono es electret o dinamico..

En caso de que sea electret.. yo realiza un circuito que funciona perfectamente tiene una ganancia bastante alta que capta sonidos hasta 5m a la redonda.. bueno te pongo una foto como tuvieras que hacer.. espero que te ayude cualquier duda me preguntas..

el integrado que uso es el LM386 (el capacitor de la pata 1 y 8 (10uF) determina la ganancia puedes probar desde valores hsta 10uf).. segun lo que nesesitas.. y para controlar el volumen del microfono le puedes poner un potenciometro de 1.5k en la salida del pre-amplificador hacia el amplificador..

en el caso del transistor del pre-amplificador puedes usar el 2n2222 tambien.. y el Bc548, bc549.. ...etc

y puedes armar todo el circuito con una bateria de 9v o si usaras la fuente de la pc.. creo q bota 12v puedes usar un 7809 para el amplificador y como esta en el circuito para el pre-amplificador el 7805.. 

Espero haya sido util
att bydiego


----------



## pipa09 (Ago 14, 2012)

Lo mas simple que podes hacer en este caso, es con un simple transistor diseñar un preamplificador, con el cual te permita conectar una señal de microfono y a la ves sumar la señal proveniente de la laptop.
Antes que sigamos, tenes experiencia en realizar Placas de Circuitos Impresas (pcb)?


----------



## Biggusx (Ago 14, 2012)

Gracias por responder, les comento :

Para un mejor entendimiento les adjunto una foto de la fuente que estoy usando y un diagrama de mas o menos cual es mi idea.

*ByDiego : *
El  microfono que estoy usando es dinamico (creo) es de los que se usan en  los DVD´s que traen opcion de karaoke, los electret son los pequeñitos  plateados, cierto ?

Acerca de la alimentacion le puedo meter sin problema un eliminador de corriente de 9 o 12 v.

*pipa09 : *
en  elaboracion de PCB no tengo experiencia pero he usado algunas veces  placas universales y en vez de pistas interconectados con alambres.

Saludos y nuevamente gracias por el apoyo.

Biggusx


----------



## pipa09 (Ago 14, 2012)

Bueno, mejor asi entonces, lo que te propongo es un simple Preamplificador para microfonos, al cual tambien podes sumar dos señales mas ya preamplificadas!
Se alimenta con 12vcc asi q te sera facil montarlo!
Saludos!!


----------



## Biggusx (Ago 15, 2012)

Pipa09 muchas gracias. se ve bien.

solo una pregunta : de las 3 entradas hay algun especial para microfono o puedo usar 3 microfonos ? y acerca del voltaje de alimentacion alguna consideracion en el amperaje ?

Saludos !

Biggusx


----------



## pipa09 (Ago 15, 2012)

La entrada que tiene la R de mas vajo valor seria la entrada de Mic, y el consumo de esto es infimo, incluso podes alimentarlo con pilas o baterias.
Saludos!


----------



## Biggusx (Ago 16, 2012)

Pipa09 muchas gracias por la respuesta. Una ultima pregunta : entonces en las otras 2 entradas podria meter , por ejemplo un reproductor de MP3 o la Laptop ?


----------



## pipa09 (Ago 16, 2012)

Biggusx dijo:


> en las otras 2 entradas podria meter  un  MP3 o la Laptop ?


Exacto!! Cualquier cosa nos consultas.


----------

